# Teclado en castellano

## Capsize

Buenas, pues tengo un problema sencillo pero no tengo ni idea porque no funciona, pues resulta que en consola el teclado va genial, me salen todos los caracteres, pero en el KDE esta en castellano porque sale la ñ pero lo que es la combinacion de ALT GR + 2 para poner el simbolo arroba pues no sale, no reconoce el ALTGR, alguien sabe a que es debido?

----------

## Guest

Cuando haces el xf86config eliges el tipo de teclado, mirate el XF86config de /etc/X11/XF86Config que suele ser el que se lee al arrancar.

----------

## Capsize

ya esta arreglado. era que tenia que comentar la linea XkbDefault.

----------

